# [SOLVED] BSOD almost every night



## pcostanza (Oct 17, 2007)

I built this box in December and installed W8 on it. IT's fast and never gave me a problem until about 4 weeks ago. Suddenly, almost every night, it crashes and I wake up and see the system is off. I've tired WhoCrashed and got mostly "This was probably caused by the following module: cmudaxp.sys " and I assumed it was my ASUS audio card. I also got ntoskrnl.exe errors. So I removed the audio card and got just the ntoskrnl.exe errors. Weeks later, I put the audio card back and get mostly cmudaxp.sys errors mixed with an occasional ntoskrnl errors.
I'm not sure which reports will help or what tools would be helpful in recording so please let me know.
This never seems to happen except over night. The system sleeps fine during daytime and evening times. It wakes, records tv and goes back to sleep but something is calling it over night and causing the crashes. I can't say why but I feel it may be USB related.
Sorry for the rambling but let me know what info is need. I appreciate any help.

On Tue 4/9/2013 5:34:49 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\040913-25812-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: cmudaxp.sys (cmudaxp+0x1B7CE) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFFA800CBF6060, 0xFFFFF880020FA7E0, 0xFFFFFA802A022E10)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\cmudaxp.sys
product: C-Media Audio Driver (WDM)
company: C-Media Inc
description: C-Media Audio WDM Driver
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: cmudaxp.sys (C-Media Audio WDM Driver, C-Media Inc). 
Google query: C-Media Inc DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE



On Mon 4/8/2013 5:06:29 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\040813-26375-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x7A040) 
Bugcheck code: 0x139 (0x3, 0xFFFFF880009BE790, 0xFFFFF880009BE6E8, 0x0)
Error: KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: The kernel has detected the corruption of a critical data structure.
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

Hi -

See if updating your C-Media Audio WDM Driver helps -

http_:_//www.sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=cmudaxp.sys

For info, *ntoskrnl* is the Windows NT Kernel and is listed as a default and is never the actual cause.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## pcostanza (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

Thanks but I have the latest driver and the link you posted doesn't list my CMI8786. Plus, even when I removed the device and uninstalled all the drivers for it, I still got ntoskrnl errors. 
I am sure it's a driver issue and may just reformat but I am worried that doing so will still not stop this error from popping up.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

For further help, we will need your full reports. Please follow the blue screen posting instructions to provide them. http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html​


-----


----------



## pcostanza (Oct 17, 2007)

*BSOD almost every night*

· OS - Windows 8
Originally posted here.

Thanks for trying to help. I'm not sure what other info you need but I can provide any other info you need.
I've run memory tests and hard drive tests. No errors or problems listed.

Thanks-


· x86 x64 
· What was original installed OS on system? Windows 8
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? Full retail verison
· Age of system (hardware) Custom built December 2012
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? I used a image file that was backed up before the original problem started but it came back.

· CPU-Core i7 3770k
· Video Card-Nvidia GTX 560
· MotherBoard-ASUS P8Z77 V-deluxe
· Power Supply - brand & wattage-Corsair HX750

· System Manufacturer Custom built
· Exact model number (if laptop, check label on bottom)


----------



## pcostanza (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

I didn't. I posted a few days ago that I linked to. Then got an answer to run some reports and the link they provided gave instructions on what info to collect and the instructions said to post that info here. 
So, I simply followed instructions.
Chill! I'm not trying to annoy anyone, merely doing what the instructions said to.


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

The instructions are aimed at people that have not yet posted a thread. Having some information on one thread, and other information on another thread, makes things confusing and difficult for the people that are trying to help you.


----------



## pcostanza (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

OK then, Mods, please remove my first thread posted here. 
Thanks


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

Threads merged instead to allow those helping to see which steps have already been tried. 



-----


----------



## pcostanza (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

Gracias!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

*Recommendations:*
Are you using a Ceton TV USB device? Either the device itself is causing crashes, or the ASUS USB charging utility is causing the Ceton device to result in crashes. I would recommend that you remove the ASUS utilities first to see if that provides more stability. Those utilities are not necessary and are known to cause conflicts with some devices by placing the USB ports and other hardware in unintended power states. 

I also see a possible conflict with the Ceton device and Acronis Try & Decide and Restore Points Volume Filter Driver also included in Seagate DiscWizard.


There may be a conflict between your Intel ethernet driver and your C-Media Audio Interface Driver. Check for updates for both drivers from your motherboard support site.​

*Outdated and Problematic Drivers:*
You should update/replace/remove the following drivers. Any drivers that are known to cause BSODs, please remove the software or remove the drivers and then remove the device; steps to do so are given after the list of outdated drivers. 

*WinRing0x64.sys Sat Jul 26 07:29:37 2008 (488B26C1)*
many different programs that center around the using of the WinRing libraries (RealTemp, Corsair Link2 (known BSOD issues w/Win8), Razer GameBooster, etc)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*WinRing0x64.sys*

*hcw89.sys Fri Mar 27 09:26:48 2009 (49CCF038)*
Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-2200 models 89xxx (Wiltshire)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*hcw89.sys*

*hcw72ADFilter.sys Fri Apr 23 09:47:45 2010 (4BD1C121)*
WinTV HVR-950 USB Audio Filter Driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*hcw72ADFilter.sys*

*hcw72ATV.sys Fri Apr 23 09:50:38 2010 (4BD1C1CE)*
WinTV HVR-950 NTSC
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*hcw72ATV.sys*

*hcw72DTV.sys Fri Apr 23 09:54:30 2010 (4BD1C2B6)*
WinTV HVR-950 ATSC/QAM
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*hcw72DTV.sys*

*AsUpIO.sys Mon Aug 2 20:47:59 2010 (4C57835F)*
ASUS hardware monitoring software related
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AsUpIO.sys*

*ICCWDT.sys Wed Aug 18 02:27:45 2010 (4C6B9981)*
IIntel(R) Watchdog Timer Driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ICCWDT.sys*

*SASKUTIL64.SYS Tue Jul 12 15:00:01 2011 (4E1CB5D1)*
SUPERAntiSpyware
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*SASKUTIL64.SYS*

*afcdp.sys Wed Jul 20 08:46:03 2011 (4E26EA2B)*
Acronis File Level CDP Kernel Helper
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*afcdp.sys*

*SASDIFSV64.SYS Thu Jul 21 17:03:00 2011 (4E28B024)*
SUPERAntiSpyware
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*SASDIFSV64.SYS*

*ASUSFILTER.sys Tue Sep 20 09:46:33 2011 (4E78B559)*
ASUS USB Hub filter driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ASUSFILTER.sys*

*Rt630x64.sys Wed Oct 19 06:12:55 2011 (4E9EBEC7)*
Realtek PCI/PCIe Adapters
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*Rt630x64.sys*

*AiChargerPlus.sys Wed Apr 18 19:17:35 2012 (4F8F67AF)*
Asus Charger Driver [br] Likely BSOD cause - haven't seen recently (15Jan2013)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AiChargerPlus.sys*
​To update drivers, make sure to download the drivers from the manufacturer and not using 3rd party programs. Your drivers should be found from your motherboard support site (ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, etc.) or your vendor support site (Dell, HP, Toshiba, Sony, etc.) first. If you have devices you bought yourself, the drivers for those devices need to be downloaded from the manufacturer support site for those devices. If you need help, let us know.

To remove drivers, do so by uninstalling the device or software associated with the driver. Devices can be uninstalled through device manager, and then the device itself should be physically removed from the system if no driver updates are available for the device. If it does not make sense to remove the device, i.e. the device is a motherboard, please ask us for further assistance.Uninstall or change a program

Open Device Manager​

*3rd Party Drivers:**The following is for information purposes only.* My recommendations were given above. The drivers that follow belong to software or devices that were not developed by Microsoft. *Any drivers in red should be updated/replaced/removed.* You can find links to the driver information and where to update the drivers in the section after the code box:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Thu Apr 11 23:09:38.244 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
[COLOR=RED][B]WinRing0x64.sys          Sat Jul 26 07:29:37 2008 (488B26C1)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]hcw89.sys                Fri Mar 27 09:26:48 2009 (49CCF038)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]hcw72ADFilter.sys        Fri Apr 23 09:47:45 2010 (4BD1C121)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]hcw72ATV.sys             Fri Apr 23 09:50:38 2010 (4BD1C1CE)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]hcw72DTV.sys             Fri Apr 23 09:54:30 2010 (4BD1C2B6)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]AsUpIO.sys               Mon Aug  2 20:47:59 2010 (4C57835F)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]ICCWDT.sys               Wed Aug 18 02:27:45 2010 (4C6B9981)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]SASKUTIL64.SYS           Tue Jul 12 15:00:01 2011 (4E1CB5D1)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]afcdp.sys                Wed Jul 20 08:46:03 2011 (4E26EA2B)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]SASDIFSV64.SYS           Thu Jul 21 17:03:00 2011 (4E28B024)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]ASUSFILTER.sys           Tue Sep 20 09:46:33 2011 (4E78B559)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]Rt630x64.sys             Wed Oct 19 06:12:55 2011 (4E9EBEC7)[/B][/COLOR]
bcbtums.sys              Thu Jan 26 11:49:03 2012 (4F21A01F)
e1i63x64.sys             Wed Feb 29 20:25:14 2012 (4F4EEC1A)
[COLOR=RED][B]AiChargerPlus.sys        Wed Apr 18 19:17:35 2012 (4F8F67AF)[/B][/COLOR]
PxHlpa64.sys             Tue Apr 24 11:26:29 2012 (4F96E245)
GEARAspiWDM.sys          Thu May  3 13:56:17 2012 (4FA2E2E1)
ndisrd.sys               Wed May 30 21:03:33 2012 (4FC6DF85)
Sahdad64.sys             Fri Jun  1 18:57:08 2012 (4FC964E4)
Saibad64.sys             Fri Jun  1 18:57:13 2012 (4FC964E9)
SaibVdAd64.sys           Fri Jun  1 18:57:18 2012 (4FC964EE)
bcmwl63a.sys             Wed Jun 27 20:45:37 2012 (4FEBC551)
HECIx64.sys              Mon Jul  2 16:14:58 2012 (4FF21D62)
tib_mounter.sys          Thu Jul 12 05:27:34 2012 (4FFEB4A6)
BthLEEnum.sys            Wed Jul 25 20:25:02 2012 (5010AA7E)
usbcir.sys               Wed Jul 25 20:27:07 2012 (5010AAFB)
hiber_storport.sys       Wed Jul 25 20:29:58 2012 (5010ABA6)
dump_storahci.sys        Wed Jul 25 20:30:35 2012 (5010ABCB)
hiber_storahci.sys       Wed Jul 25 20:30:35 2012 (5010ABCB)
fltsrv.sys               Mon Jul 30 02:45:25 2012 (501649A5)
snapman.sys              Fri Aug 10 03:14:04 2012 (5024D0DC)
cmudaxp.sys              Wed Aug 15 04:40:07 2012 (502B7C87)
asmtxhci.sys             Mon Aug 20 06:28:15 2012 (50322D5F)
asmthub3.sys             Mon Aug 20 06:28:29 2012 (50322D6D)
tdrpman.sys              Tue Aug 21 11:28:34 2012 (5033C542)
AsIO.sys                 Wed Aug 22 03:54:47 2012 (5034AC67)
intelppm.sys             Mon Nov  5 20:55:02 2012 (50988A16)
uimx64.sys               Thu Nov 22 05:07:52 2012 (50AE1598)
UimFIO.SYS               Thu Nov 22 05:07:54 2012 (50AE159A)
Uim_IMx64.sys            Thu Nov 22 05:07:58 2012 (50AE159E)
uim_vimx64.sys           Thu Nov 22 05:08:04 2012 (50AE15A4)
nvhda64v.sys             Tue Dec 18 22:41:41 2012 (50D15395)
ceton_trif_bulkusb.sys   Wed Feb 20 21:12:12 2013 (51259E9C)
ceton_usb_mocur.sys      Tue Mar  5 12:50:02 2013 (51364C6A)
nvlddmkm.sys             Thu Mar 14 19:37:00 2013 (51427B3C)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Mar 29 23:08:53.861 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
ceton_trif_bulkusb.sys   Tue Aug 14 11:40:42 2012 (502A8D9A)
ceton_usb_mocur.sys      Wed Nov 21 12:43:22 2012 (50AD2EDA)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Mar 22 22:30:41.117 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
nvlddmkm.sys             Sat Feb  9 16:13:08 2013 (5116D804)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Mar 22 21:53:38.897 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
RDPUDD.dll               Thu Oct 11 23:50:01 2012 (5077AF89)
[/font]
```
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*WinRing0x64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*hcw89.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*hcw72ADFilter.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*hcw72ATV.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*hcw72DTV.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AsUpIO.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ICCWDT.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*SASKUTIL64.SYS*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*afcdp.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*SASDIFSV64.SYS*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ASUSFILTER.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*Rt630x64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*bcbtums.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*e1i63x64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AiChargerPlus.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*PxHlpa64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*GEARAspiWDM.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ndisrd.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*Sahdad64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*Saibad64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*SaibVdAd64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*bcmwl63a.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*HECIx64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*tib_mounter.sys*
BthLEEnum.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*usbcir.sys*
hiber_storport.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*dump_storahci.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*hiber_storahci.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*fltsrv.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*snapman.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*cmudaxp.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*asmtxhci.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*asmthub3.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*tdrpman.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AsIO.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*intelppm.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*uimx64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*UimFIO.SYS*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*Uim_IMx64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*uim_vimx64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvhda64v.sys*
ceton_trif_bulkusb.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
ceton_usb_mocur.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvlddmkm.sys*
ceton_trif_bulkusb.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
ceton_usb_mocur.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvlddmkm.sys*
RDPUDD.dll - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
​

*Analysis:**The following is for information purposes only.* The following information contains the relevant information from the blue screen analysis:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Thu Apr 11 23:09:38.244 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\041213-25562-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16551.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130306-1502
System Uptime:[B]0 days 17:55:04.810[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
Probably caused by :[B]ceton_usb_mocur.sys ( ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed )[/B]
BugCheck [B]139, {3, fffff8801098d790, fffff8801098d6e8, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: fffff8801098d790, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8801098d6e8, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x139_3_ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Apr 10 23:12:53.304 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\041113-27171-01.dmp]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
System Uptime:[B]0 days 17:33:43.846[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]pci.sys[/B]
BugCheck [B]9F, {3, fffffa800cc06880, fffff880014fa7f0, fffffa8012ab2670}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800cc06880, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff880014fa7f0, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa8012ab2670, The blocked IRP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x9F_3_e1i63x64_IMAGE_pci.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Tue Apr  9 23:01:23.051 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\041013-25921-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 17:28:36.656[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for pci.sys
Probably caused by :[B]pci.sys[/B]
BugCheck [B]9F, {3, fffffa800cbb1060, fffff880009db7e0, fffffa80178bfb70}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800cbb1060, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff880009db7e0, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa80178bfb70, The blocked IRP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x9F_3_e1i63x64_IMAGE_pci.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Apr  8 23:34:49.009 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\040913-25812-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 18:08:02.591[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for pci.sys
Probably caused by :[B]pci.sys[/B]
BugCheck [B]9F, {3, fffffa800cbf6060, fffff880020fa7e0, fffffa802a022e10}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800cbf6060, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff880020fa7e0, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa802a022e10, The blocked IRP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x9F_3_e1i63x64_IMAGE_pci.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Apr  7 23:06:29.218 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\040813-26375-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 16:29:30.800[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
Probably caused by :[B]ceton_usb_mocur.sys ( ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed )[/B]
BugCheck [B]139, {3, fffff880009be790, fffff880009be6e8, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: fffff880009be790, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff880009be6e8, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x139_3_ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Apr  7 01:05:37.258 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\040713-25625-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 5:16:11.821[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
Probably caused by :[B]ceton_usb_mocur.sys ( ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed )[/B]
BugCheck [B]139, {3, fffff880009be790, fffff880009be6e8, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: fffff880009be790, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff880009be6e8, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x139_3_ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Apr  6 18:05:37.523 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\040613-25734-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 10:56:42.129[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
Probably caused by :[B]ceton_usb_mocur.sys ( ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed )[/B]
BugCheck [B]139, {3, fffff880126a1790, fffff880126a16e8, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: fffff880126a1790, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff880126a16e8, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x139_3_ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Apr  5 23:09:28.341 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\040613-25843-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 17:54:36.946[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for pci.sys
Probably caused by :[B]pci.sys[/B]
BugCheck [B]9F, {3, fffffa800cbf5060, fffff880020fa7e0, fffffa80211e3340}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800cbf5060, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff880020fa7e0, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa80211e3340, The blocked IRP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x9F_3_e1i63x64_IMAGE_pci.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Apr  4 22:23:05.996 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\040513-25843-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 16:51:45.599[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
Probably caused by :[B]ceton_usb_mocur.sys ( ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed )[/B]
BugCheck [B]139, {3, fffff880009be790, fffff880009be6e8, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: fffff880009be790, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff880009be6e8, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x139_3_ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Apr  3 22:39:37.340 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\040413-25015-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]1 days 17:24:39.780[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for pci.sys
Probably caused by :[B]pci.sys[/B]
BugCheck [B]9F, {3, fffffa800cbb0060, fffff880020fa7e0, fffffa8016ea7550}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800cbb0060, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff880020fa7e0, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa8016ea7550, The blocked IRP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x9F_3_e1i63x64_IMAGE_pci.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Apr  1 23:05:10.115 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\040213-24843-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 17:32:32.719[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
Probably caused by :[B]ceton_usb_mocur.sys ( ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed )[/B]
BugCheck [B]139, {3, fffff88014053790, fffff880140536e8, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: fffff88014053790, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff880140536e8, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x139_3_ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Mar 31 22:31:33.517 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\040113-24859-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 15:53:56.026[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for pci.sys
Probably caused by :[B]pci.sys[/B]
BugCheck [B]9F, {3, fffffa800cbf5060, fffff88002e5b7e0, fffffa8021e6de10}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800cbf5060, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff88002e5b7e0, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa8021e6de10, The blocked IRP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x9F_3_e1i63x64_IMAGE_pci.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Mar 30 22:17:32.432 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\033113-24953-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:07:40.083[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for pci.sys
Probably caused by :[B]pci.sys[/B]
BugCheck [B]9F, {3, fffffa800cc26060, fffff80116dcd7e0, fffffa801718ba50}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800cc26060, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff80116dcd7e0, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa801718ba50, The blocked IRP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x9F_3_e1i63x64_IMAGE_pci.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Mar 29 23:08:53.861 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\033013-25453-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 15:16:45.465[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
Probably caused by :[B]ceton_usb_mocur.sys ( ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed )[/B]
BugCheck [B]139, {3, fffff88010a7c790, fffff88010a7c6e8, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: fffff88010a7c790, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88010a7c6e8, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x139_3_ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Mar 29 00:38:34.913 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\032913-25062-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 19:25:01.517[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for pci.sys
Probably caused by :[B]pci.sys[/B]
BugCheck [B]9F, {3, fffffa800cbf5880, fffff88001e877e0, fffffa800d562010}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800cbf5880, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff88001e877e0, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa800d562010, The blocked IRP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x9F_3_e1i63x64_IMAGE_pci.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Mar 27 22:55:30.608 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\032813-25031-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 17:39:55.141[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for pci.sys
Probably caused by :[B]pci.sys[/B]
BugCheck [B]9F, {3, fffffa800cc04880, fffff88001f6d7e0, fffffa80164f4b80}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800cc04880, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff88001f6d7e0, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa80164f4b80, The blocked IRP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x9F_3_e1i63x64_IMAGE_pci.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Tue Mar 26 22:11:20.759 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\032713-25171-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 16:55:47.362[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for pci.sys
Probably caused by :[B]pci.sys[/B]
BugCheck [B]9F, {3, fffffa800cbf6880, fffff8013a9da7e0, fffffa801dc65010}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800cbf6880, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff8013a9da7e0, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa801dc65010, The blocked IRP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x9F_3_e1i63x64_IMAGE_pci.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Mar 22 22:30:41.117 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\032313-24765-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:36:40.757[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for pci.sys
Probably caused by :[B]pci.sys[/B]
BugCheck [B]9F, {3, fffffa800cbf5880, fffff88001fe7b30, fffffa801383e760}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800cbf5880, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff88001fe7b30, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa801383e760, The blocked IRP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x9F_3_e1i63x64_IMAGE_pci.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Mar 22 21:53:38.897 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\032213-25046-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 16:42:51.478[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
Probably caused by :[B]ceton_usb_mocur.sys ( ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed )[/B]
BugCheck [B]139, {3, fffff8800aa141d0, fffff8800aa14128, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: fffff8800aa141d0, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800aa14128, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x139_3_ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Mar 21 22:49:39.173 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\032213-24890-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 17:34:48.777[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for pci.sys
Probably caused by :[B]pci.sys[/B]
BugCheck [B]9F, {3, fffffa800cc26880, fffff88001efa7e0, fffffa8019e91670}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800cc26880, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff88001efa7e0, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa8019e91670, The blocked IRP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x9F_3_e1i63x64_IMAGE_pci.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Mar 20 22:52:32.560 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\032113-24890-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:21:35.197[/B]
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for pci.sys
Probably caused by :[B]pci.sys[/B]
BugCheck [B]9F, {3, fffffa800cbf4060, fffff88002e5b7e0, fffffa8017198010}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800cbf4060, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff88002e5b7e0, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa8017198010, The blocked IRP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x9F_3_e1i63x64_IMAGE_pci.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Mar 20 21:30:35.977 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\032013-24656-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 2:31:10.628[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
Probably caused by :[B]ceton_usb_mocur.sys ( ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed )[/B]
BugCheck [B]139, {3, fffff8800c8bc1d0, fffff8800c8bc128, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: fffff8800c8bc1d0, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800c8bc128, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x139_3_ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Mar 20 18:59:03.865 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\032013-24843-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 13:44:18.470[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hcw72DTV.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hcw72DTV.sys
Probably caused by :[B]hcw72DTV.sys ( hcw72DTV+1ed60 )[/B]
BugCheck [B]D1, {fffff88006815220, 2, 1, fffff8800a63dd60}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000D1]DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffff88006815220, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffff8800a63dd60, address which referenced memory
BUGCHECK_STR:  AV
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]AV_hcw72DTV+1ed60[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Tue Mar 19 22:03:24.035 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\032013-25062-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 16:34:58.639[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
Probably caused by :[B]ceton_usb_mocur.sys ( ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed )[/B]
BugCheck [B]139, {3, fffff8800d519790, fffff8800d5196e8, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: fffff8800d519790, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800d5196e8, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x139_3_ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Mar 18 22:33:43.622 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\031913-25468-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 16:35:07.230[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
Probably caused by :[B]ceton_usb_mocur.sys ( ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed )[/B]
BugCheck [B]139, {3, fffff88010c14790, fffff88010c146e8, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: fffff88010c14790, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88010c146e8, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x139_3_ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Mar 16 06:38:30.938 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\031613-25062-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 20:41:36.568[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
Probably caused by :[B]ceton_usb_mocur.sys ( ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed )[/B]
BugCheck [B]139, {3, fffff880009be790, fffff880009be6e8, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: fffff880009be790, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff880009be6e8, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x139_3_ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Mar 15 09:56:33.857 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\031513-24656-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:59:33.508[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]usbehci.sys ( usbehci!EHCI_EnableAsyncList+1b )[/B]
BugCheck [B]FC, {fffffa800e40bca0, 8000000410e009e3, fffff800753ec490, 3}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x000000FC]ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY (fc)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fffffa800e40bca0, Virtual address for the attempted execute.
Arg2: 8000000410e009e3, PTE contents.
Arg3: fffff800753ec490, (reserved)
Arg4: 0000000000000003, (reserved)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  spoolsv.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xFC_usbehci!EHCI_EnableAsyncList[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Mar 15 07:56:18.458 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\031513-25265-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 14:52:28.110[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
Probably caused by :[B]ceton_usb_mocur.sys ( ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed )[/B]
BugCheck [B]139, {3, fffff880009b7790, fffff880009b76e8, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: fffff880009b7790, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff880009b76e8, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x139_3_ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Mar 14 05:14:02.428 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\031413-28140-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 13:31:02.080[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
Probably caused by :[B]ceton_usb_mocur.sys ( ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed )[/B]
BugCheck [B]139, {3, fffff880009be790, fffff880009be6e8, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: fffff880009be790, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff880009be6e8, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x139_3_ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Mar 11 23:05:13.881 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\031213-24906-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 5:02:06.533[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
Probably caused by :[B]ceton_usb_mocur.sys ( ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed )[/B]
BugCheck [B]139, {3, fffff8800d81b790, fffff8800d81b6e8, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: fffff8800d81b790, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800d81b6e8, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x139_3_ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Mar 10 22:05:52.837 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\031113-24937-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:52:40.488[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]pci.sys[/B]
BugCheck [B]9F, {3, fffffa800cbad060, fffff8800216d7e0, fffffa8017eac310}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800cbad060, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff8800216d7e0, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa8017eac310, The blocked IRP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x9F_3_e1i63x64_IMAGE_pci.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Mar  8 23:38:21.670 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\030913-25140-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 17:24:35.251[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]pci.sys[/B]
BugCheck [B]9F, {3, fffffa800cbf6060, fffff88001efa7e0, fffffa80231d2830}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800cbf6060, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff88001efa7e0, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa80231d2830, The blocked IRP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x9F_3_e1i63x64_IMAGE_pci.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Mar  7 22:26:58.818 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\030813-25031-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 4:44:05.426[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
Probably caused by :[B]ceton_usb_mocur.sys ( ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed )[/B]
BugCheck [B]139, {3, fffff8800c97d790, fffff8800c97d6e8, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: fffff8800c97d790, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800c97d6e8, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x139_3_ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Mar  7 17:00:02.100 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\030713-24718-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 4:46:36.730[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!PnpBugcheckPowerTimeout+6e )[/B]
BugCheck [B]9F, {4, 12c, fffffa80139a0040, fffff88002e5b800}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000004, The power transition timed out waiting to synchronize with the Pnp
	subsystem.
Arg2: 000000000000012c, Timeout in seconds.
Arg3: fffffa80139a0040, The thread currently holding on to the Pnp lock.
Arg4: fffff88002e5b800, nt!TRIAGE_9F_PNP on Win7
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x9F_4_nt!PnpBugcheckPowerTimeout[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Mar  7 12:13:03.529 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\030713-24953-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]1 days 6:01:48.038[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )[/B]
BugCheck [B]9F, {3, fffffa800c708370, fffff80130de17e0, fffffa8022552230}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800c708370, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff80130de17e0, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa8022552230, The blocked IRP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x9F_3_ACPI_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Tue Mar  5 23:19:51.647 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\030613-24765-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:19:40.299[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]pci.sys[/B]
BugCheck [B]9F, {3, fffffa800cbf4060, fffff8003a8f77e0, fffffa8012b10980}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800cbf4060, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff8003a8f77e0, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa8012b10980, The blocked IRP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x9F_3_e1i63x64_IMAGE_pci.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Mar  4 23:20:28.123 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_13\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\030513-24187-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16496.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130108-1504
System Uptime:[B]0 days 4:51:10.766[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
Probably caused by :[B]ceton_usb_mocur.sys ( ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed )[/B]
BugCheck [B]139, {3, fffff8800ed34790, fffff8800ed346e8, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: fffff8800ed34790, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800ed346e8, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x139_3_ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```


----------



## pcostanza (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

Yes, I am using a Ceton USB InfiniTV tuner and I've been in contact with them about this but they don't seem to think they are the problem.
I appreciate your very detailed analysis and will try the things you mentioned. Unfortunately, I have the latest BIOS and drivers for all my equipment so that's not an option. 

Question: I have a second ethernet adaptor (Realtek) so would using that instead of the Intel adaptor help any? There's no updates for the Intel.

I'm sending this info to Ceton to see if they can use it to fix the problems so a big thanks for your time and help.


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

Remove the Ceton thing and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## pcostanza (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

Well, after 10 straight nights of the system crashing and shutting down, I had one night where it didn't then last night, it shut down and obviously rebooted. Another ntoskrnl error. 
I did update a few devices in device manager and removed most of the ASUS suite (I use fan control and would like to keep it if possible) so I narrowed down some things. I kept the Ceton device plugged in as well as still using the Intel LAN.....I may switch to Realtek to see how that works.
I just don't understand why it only happens at night. What is it that is called overnight that causes problems?


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

My guess is that you have software scheduled to run at night, or it's part of the Power Options setup. Maybe it's going into hibernation or standby after "X" minutes. It might also be a device that is allowed to "turn itself off to save power" or similar (properties of each device has this option).

Check Event Viewer. You should have a record of what is happening and why.

Another idea is that Windows Update is forcing the reboot due to an update that continues to reinstall itself over & over again (one problem), and it fails to successfully restart (another problem). Guessing here. Are you running checkdisk?

Event Viewer would be my 1st focus. Also check voltages and temps as reported in BIOS.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

Your 0x9F crashes (crashes that occur when the system tries to enter or wake from sleep/hibernate) indicate a conflict with your Audio and Ethernet drivers. If no updates are available, contact ASUS for support. You could also see if Intel has an update for the Ethernet drivers. ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support-

Intel® Driver Update Utility​

You may also consider removing your Hauppauge TV USB device when the system sleeps and wakes from sleep to see if that provides move stability at night. It's drivers are pre-Windows 8 and may be causing conflicts with your ASUS audio drivers. 



-----


----------



## pcostanza (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

Again, thanks for your time and help.
I put the system to sleep many times during the day and night with no problems but I do have my suspicions that some USB device is involved and maybe some problems with sleep.
I'll remove a few more obstacles and see how the next few days go.


----------



## pcostanza (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

Went 2 nights without a crash then it happened again last night.
First, on 4/16, there was a BIOS update. I shouldn't have done it but I did. It made no difference.
I've updated EVERYTHING possible on this system. Hauppage does have a driver dated 4/2/13 and says it's for W8 x64. 
I'm slowly trying a few things to narrow down the problem.

Would it be ok if after a few more days I have no luck for me to send in updated diagnostic info? I don't want to wear out my welcome.

Thanks


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*



pcostanza said:


> Would it be ok if after a few more days I have no luck for me to send in updated diagnostic info? I don't want to wear out my welcome.


What about the suggestions and questions made previously?


----------



## pcostanza (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

I think I've done everything suggested except contact ASUS by phone. I've not had help via their forums. If I missed a suggestion, I'm not sure what it was but I'll try anything. I don't mean to sound like a weenie but their are no updates for the sound card and removing it does not stop the crashes. Tonight I will remove the USB cable from the Ceton device and see what happens.

I think that was it.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

Hi - 

Did you update the Intel Ethernet driver? It was listed in the BSOD dumps as a probable cause - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]3: kd> [B]lmvm e1i63x64[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]start             end                 module name[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04656000   e1i63x64 T (no symbols)           [/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  Loaded symbol image file: [COLOR=red]e1i63x64.sys[/COLOR][/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  Image path: e1i63x64.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  Image name: e1i63x64.sys[/FONT]
[FONT=Lucida Console]  Timestamp:        Wed [COLOR=red]Feb 29[/COLOR] 22:25:14 [COLOR=red]2012[/COLOR] (4F4EEC1A)[/FONT]
```
http_:_//www.sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=e1i63x64.sys

Run Driver Verifier - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*



The_Janitor said:


> Check Event Viewer. You should have a record of what is happening and why. ... Are you running checkdisk? ... Event Viewer would be my 1st focus. Also check voltages and temps as reported in BIOS.


I think you should re-read the entire thread from start to finish, at least twice.


----------



## pcostanza (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

Yes, I did update the intel driver. Last night went well. 
I'll spend all day tomorrow going over everything again but could find nothing in the events listings to show what is being called overnight to cause problems.


----------



## pcostanza (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

The last 2 nights I have moved my ethernet from the Intel LAN to the Realtek LAN and still get crashes. 
Would it help to disable the Intel LAN completely? I've been using the latest drivers. I've gone over everything 7 times and still can't see what I'm missing or not doing.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

Can you disable the Intel LAN through the BIOS? That would be the best option. Otherwise, disable it through Device Manager. Open Device Manager​

Do you crash with all USB devices removed from the system?


See if general USB troubleshooting steps help. General USB Troubleshooting​


-----


----------



## pcostanza (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

Thanks again for your reply.
The only USB devices I've left is the wireless mouse adapter. 
I've already ruled out the Windows Media Center remote but I am pretty sure I can disable the Intel LAN in the BIOS and I will try that tonite and report back.


----------



## pcostanza (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

Well, I disabled the Intel LAN and that made no difference.
I'm beginning to think my only way out is a fresh install.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

Can you upload the latest reports after running the jcgriff2 collection tool? Now that the Intel device was removed from the system, the new reports may shed some light on the true cause.



-----


----------



## pcostanza (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

I'm out of town but I'll try to remote in and get it to you tonite but if not tonite, tomorrow.

Thanks much!


----------



## pcostanza (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

Here's the attachment.
Last night I set my sleep option to 'never' and there were no problems. I've also set it to be in the 'away' mode. However, I'd really like to allow my system to sleep. These reports were taken prior to these changes.


----------



## pcostanza (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

Here's some dump files......I wasn't sure if they were included in the previous attachment.


----------



## pcostanza (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

So either setting the sleep option to never or leaving it on and removing the USB cable from the Ceton seems to work in my tests this week. However, as it gets warmer this summer, my small home office gets hotter and leaving the computer on all day while at work isn't really an option. And, turning it off at night isn't really either as it's used as an extender for a TV upstairs.
I'm still sending Ceton info on this but they don't think it's a problem with their unit.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

*Recommendations:*
You have a blue screen causing driver as part of CorsairLink 2 installed. Remove it and see if that helps. I had mentioned in a previous post that this driver and its software needed to be removed.Uninstall CorsairLink 2​*WinRing0x64.sys Sat Jul 26 07:29:37 2008 (488B26C1)*
many different programs that center around the using of the WinRing libraries (RealTemp, Corsair Link2 (known BSOD issues w/Win8), Razer GameBooster, etc)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*WinRing0x64.sys*​

I also see some ASUS hardware utilities installed; remove them and see if the system is more stable. One of those utilities provides fast charging capability and may result in unintended power states for USB devices. I have seen that cause problems in the past with USB devices, such as TV tuners, which is why it was listed as needing to be removed in my previous post. Why is it still installed?Uninstall All ASUS Utilities and Software​*AsUpIO.sys Mon Aug 2 20:47:59 2010 (4C57835F)*
ASUS hardware monitoring software related
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AsUpIO.sys*

*AiChargerPlus.sys Wed Apr 18 19:17:35 2012 (4F8F67AF)*
Asus Charger Driver [br] Likely BSOD cause - haven't seen recently (15Jan2013)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AiChargerPlus.sys*​

If you remove the network connection from the computer to the TV upstairs, does the system still crash during the night with sleep enabled? Crashes show a conflict between the Ceton TV device and the network on your system.


Your WinTV HVR-950 NTSC has drivers from 2010 that are pre-Windows 8. Remove the drivers through device manager and then physically remove the device from the system and try to find one that is Windows 8 compatible. Is this part of the software that came bundled with the Ceton TV USB device? Do you need to have it installed to use the device? Open Device Manager

Uninstall WinTV Software

*hcw72ATV.sys Fri Apr 23 09:50:38 2010 (4BD1C1CE)*
WinTV HVR-950 NTSC
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*hcw72ATV.sys*​

Your Ceton device is meant for Windows 7, so it may not necessarily work with Windows 8. On their requirements page, I see the following info.


> PC with Microsoft Windows 7 SP1 Home Premium, Professional or Ultimate


InfiniTV 4 USB - Ceton​

*Outdated and Problematic Drivers:*
You should update/replace/remove the following drivers. Any drivers that are known to cause BSODs, please remove the software or remove the drivers and then remove the device; steps to do so are given after the list of outdated drivers.
*ICCWDT.sys Wed Aug 18 02:27:45 2010 (4C6B9981)*
IIntel(R) Watchdog Timer Driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ICCWDT.sys*

*SASKUTIL64.SYS Tue Jul 12 15:00:01 2011 (4E1CB5D1)*
SUPERAntiSpyware
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*SASKUTIL64.SYS*

*afcdp.sys Wed Jul 20 08:46:03 2011 (4E26EA2B)*
Acronis File Level CDP Kernel Helper
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*afcdp.sys*

*SASDIFSV64.SYS Thu Jul 21 17:03:00 2011 (4E28B024)*
SUPERAntiSpyware
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*SASDIFSV64.SYS*

*ASUSFILTER.sys Tue Sep 20 09:46:33 2011 (4E78B559)*
ASUS USB Hub filter driver
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ASUSFILTER.sys*

*Rt630x64.sys Wed Oct 19 06:12:55 2011 (4E9EBEC7)*
Realtek PCI/PCIe Adapters
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*Rt630x64.sys*
​To update drivers, make sure to download the drivers from the manufacturer and not using 3rd party programs. Your drivers should be found from your motherboard support site (ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, etc.) or your vendor support site (Dell, HP, Toshiba, Sony, etc.) first. If you have devices you bought yourself, the drivers for those devices need to be downloaded from the manufacturer support site for those devices. If you need help, let us know.

To remove drivers, do so by uninstalling the device or software associated with the driver. Devices can be uninstalled through device manager, and then the device itself should be physically removed from the system if no driver updates are available for the device. If it does not make sense to remove the device, i.e. the device is a motherboard, please ask us for further assistance.Uninstall or change a program

Open Device Manager​

*3rd Party Drivers:**The following is for information purposes only.* My recommendations were given above. The drivers that follow belong to software or devices that were not developed by Microsoft. *Any drivers in red should be updated/replaced/removed.* You can find links to the driver information and where to update the drivers in the section after the code box:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Tue Apr 23 22:04:10.155 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
[COLOR=RED][B]WinRing0x64.sys          Sat Jul 26 07:29:37 2008 (488B26C1)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]hcw72ATV.sys             Fri Apr 23 09:50:38 2010 (4BD1C1CE)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]AsUpIO.sys               Mon Aug  2 20:47:59 2010 (4C57835F)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]ICCWDT.sys               Wed Aug 18 02:27:45 2010 (4C6B9981)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]SASKUTIL64.SYS           Tue Jul 12 15:00:01 2011 (4E1CB5D1)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]afcdp.sys                Wed Jul 20 08:46:03 2011 (4E26EA2B)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]SASDIFSV64.SYS           Thu Jul 21 17:03:00 2011 (4E28B024)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]ASUSFILTER.sys           Tue Sep 20 09:46:33 2011 (4E78B559)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]Rt630x64.sys             Wed Oct 19 06:12:55 2011 (4E9EBEC7)[/B][/COLOR]
bcbtums.sys              Thu Jan 26 11:49:03 2012 (4F21A01F)
PxHlpa64.sys             Tue Apr 24 11:26:29 2012 (4F96E245)
GEARAspiWDM.sys          Thu May  3 13:56:17 2012 (4FA2E2E1)
Sahdad64.sys             Fri Jun  1 18:57:08 2012 (4FC964E4)
Saibad64.sys             Fri Jun  1 18:57:13 2012 (4FC964E9)
SaibVdAd64.sys           Fri Jun  1 18:57:18 2012 (4FC964EE)
bcmwl63a.sys             Wed Jun 27 20:45:37 2012 (4FEBC551)
hcw89.sys                Tue Jul 10 08:53:40 2012 (4FFC41F4)
tib_mounter.sys          Thu Jul 12 05:27:34 2012 (4FFEB4A6)
BthLEEnum.sys            Wed Jul 25 20:25:02 2012 (5010AA7E)
usbcir.sys               Wed Jul 25 20:27:07 2012 (5010AAFB)
hiber_storport.sys       Wed Jul 25 20:29:58 2012 (5010ABA6)
fltsrv.sys               Mon Jul 30 02:45:25 2012 (501649A5)
snapman.sys              Fri Aug 10 03:14:04 2012 (5024D0DC)
cmudaxp.sys              Wed Aug 15 04:40:07 2012 (502B7C87)
tdrpman.sys              Tue Aug 21 11:28:34 2012 (5033C542)
AsIO.sys                 Wed Aug 22 03:54:47 2012 (5034AC67)
intelppm.sys             Mon Nov  5 20:55:02 2012 (50988A16)
uimx64.sys               Thu Nov 22 05:07:52 2012 (50AE1598)
UimFIO.SYS               Thu Nov 22 05:07:54 2012 (50AE159A)
Uim_IMx64.sys            Thu Nov 22 05:07:58 2012 (50AE159E)
uim_vimx64.sys           Thu Nov 22 05:08:04 2012 (50AE15A4)
HECIx64.sys              Mon Dec 17 12:32:21 2012 (50CF7345)
nvhda64v.sys             Tue Dec 18 22:41:41 2012 (50D15395)
ceton_trif_bulkusb.sys   Wed Feb 20 21:12:12 2013 (51259E9C)
dump_storahci.sys        Fri Mar  1 19:15:44 2013 (513160D0)
hiber_storahci.sys       Fri Mar  1 19:15:44 2013 (513160D0)
ceton_usb_mocur.sys      Tue Mar  5 12:50:02 2013 (51364C6A)
nvlddmkm.sys             Thu Mar 14 19:37:00 2013 (51427B3C)
hcw72ADFilter.sys        Fri Mar 29 11:02:50 2013 (5155C93A)
hcw72DTV.sys             Fri Mar 29 11:06:03 2013 (5155C9FB)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Apr 22 22:21:37.516 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
e1c63x64.sys             Wed Feb 20 22:31:49 2013 (5125B145)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Apr 15 22:23:17.175 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
e1i63x64.sys             Wed Feb 29 20:25:14 2012 (4F4EEC1A)
hcw72ATV.sys             Fri Mar 29 11:04:11 2013 (5155C98B)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Apr 13 22:20:59.299 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
hcw89.sys                Fri Mar 27 09:26:48 2009 (49CCF038)
hcw72ADFilter.sys        Fri Apr 23 09:47:45 2010 (4BD1C121)
hcw72DTV.sys             Fri Apr 23 09:54:30 2010 (4BD1C2B6)
[COLOR=RED][B]AiChargerPlus.sys        Wed Apr 18 19:17:35 2012 (4F8F67AF)[/B][/COLOR]
ndisrd.sys               Wed May 30 21:03:33 2012 (4FC6DF85)
HECIx64.sys              Mon Jul  2 16:14:58 2012 (4FF21D62)
hiber_storahci.sys       Wed Jul 25 20:30:35 2012 (5010ABCB)
dump_storahci.sys        Wed Jul 25 20:30:35 2012 (5010ABCB)
asmtxhci.sys             Mon Aug 20 06:28:15 2012 (50322D5F)
asmthub3.sys             Mon Aug 20 06:28:29 2012 (50322D6D)
[/font]
```
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*WinRing0x64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*hcw72ATV.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AsUpIO.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ICCWDT.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*SASKUTIL64.SYS*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*afcdp.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*SASDIFSV64.SYS*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ASUSFILTER.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*Rt630x64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*bcbtums.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*PxHlpa64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*GEARAspiWDM.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*Sahdad64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*Saibad64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*SaibVdAd64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*bcmwl63a.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*hcw89.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*tib_mounter.sys*
BthLEEnum.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*usbcir.sys*
hiber_storport.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*fltsrv.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*snapman.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*cmudaxp.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*tdrpman.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AsIO.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*intelppm.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*uimx64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*UimFIO.SYS*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*Uim_IMx64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*uim_vimx64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*HECIx64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvhda64v.sys*
ceton_trif_bulkusb.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*dump_storahci.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*hiber_storahci.sys*
ceton_usb_mocur.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nvlddmkm.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*hcw72ADFilter.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*hcw72DTV.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*e1c63x64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*e1i63x64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*hcw72ATV.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*hcw89.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*hcw72ADFilter.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*hcw72DTV.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AiChargerPlus.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ndisrd.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*HECIx64.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*hiber_storahci.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*dump_storahci.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*asmtxhci.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*asmthub3.sys*
​

*Analysis:**The following is for information purposes only.* The following information contains the relevant information from the blue screen analysis:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Tue Apr 23 22:04:10.155 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_25\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\042413-22125-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16551.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130306-1502
System Uptime:[B]0 days 3:24:35.806[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
Probably caused by :[B]ceton_usb_mocur.sys ( ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed )[/B]
BugCheck [B]139, {3, fffff8800cb1f790, fffff8800cb1f6e8, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: fffff8800cb1f790, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800cb1f6e8, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x139_3_ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3518[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1908
  BIOS Release Date             03/14/2013
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Apr 22 22:21:37.516 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_25\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\042213-22250-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16551.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130306-1502
System Uptime:[B]0 days 22:16:41.077[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )[/B]
BugCheck [B]9F, {3, fffffa800c7c94a0, fffff8003d9b07f0, fffffa801ccd5e10}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800c7c94a0, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff8003d9b07f0, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa801ccd5e10, The blocked IRP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x9F_3_ACPI_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3518[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1908
  BIOS Release Date             03/14/2013
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Apr 22 00:04:34.518 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_25\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\042213-22031-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16551.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130306-1502
System Uptime:[B]2 days 2:05:03.698[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )[/B]
BugCheck [B]9F, {3, fffffa800c6fe060, fffff8014e0677f0, fffffa8013f8fa20}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800c6fe060, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff8014e0677f0, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa8013f8fa20, The blocked IRP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x9F_3_ACPI_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3518[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1908
  BIOS Release Date             03/14/2013
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Apr 19 21:58:55.630 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_25\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\041913-22234-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16551.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130306-1502
System Uptime:[B]0 days 16:44:21.186[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
Probably caused by :[B]ceton_usb_mocur.sys ( ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed )[/B]
BugCheck [B]139, {3, fffff8801174a790, fffff8801174a6e8, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: fffff8801174a790, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8801174a6e8, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x139_3_ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3518[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1908
  BIOS Release Date             03/14/2013
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Apr 18 21:56:33.353 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_25\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\041913-21968-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16551.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130306-1502
System Uptime:[B]0 days 4:03:06.004[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
Probably caused by :[B]ceton_usb_mocur.sys ( ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed )[/B]
BugCheck [B]139, {3, fffff8800c3b3790, fffff8800c3b36e8, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: fffff8800c3b3790, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800c3b36e8, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x139_3_ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3518[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1908
  BIOS Release Date             03/14/2013
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Apr 17 20:53:05.503 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_25\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\041713-21843-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16551.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130306-1502
System Uptime:[B]0 days 4:25:07.125[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiReturnNonPagedPoolVa+13f )[/B]
BugCheck [B]1000007F, {8, fffff880020d8db0, fffff880020fbfe0, fffff8031ecb43cf}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x1000007F]UNEXPECTED_KERNEL_MODE_TRAP_M (1000007f)[/url]
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000008, EXCEPTION_DOUBLE_FAULT
Arg2: fffff880020d8db0
Arg3: fffff880020fbfe0
Arg4: fffff8031ecb43cf
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x7f_8
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x7f_8_nt!MiReturnNonPagedPoolVa[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1908
  BIOS Release Date             03/14/2013
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Apr 15 22:23:17.175 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_25\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\041513-22765-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16551.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130306-1502
System Uptime:[B]1 days 11:40:10.465[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ceton_usb_mocur.sys
Probably caused by :[B]ceton_usb_mocur.sys ( ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed )[/B]
BugCheck [B]139, {3, fffff88013294790, fffff880132946e8, 0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x00000139]KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE (139)[/url]
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A LIST_ENTRY has been corrupted (i.e. double remove).
Arg2: fffff88013294790, Address of the trap frame for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff880132946e8, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Reserved
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x139
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  LIST_ENTRY_CORRUPT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x139_3_ceton_usb_mocur+c6ed[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Apr 13 22:20:59.299 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_25\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\041413-25734-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16551.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130306-1502
System Uptime:[B]0 days 15:51:02.888[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]pci.sys[/B]
BugCheck [B]9F, {3, fffffa800cbf7880, fffff8031d5837f0, fffffa801a951c20}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800cbf7880, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff8031d5837f0, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa801a951c20, The blocked IRP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x9F_3_e1i63x64_IMAGE_pci.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Apr 12 22:59:28.741 2013 (UTC - 6:00)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writh ziden\Downloads\BSODDmpFiles\2013_04_25\pcostanza\Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2\041313-25812-01.dmp]
Windows 8 Kernel Version 9200 MP (8 procs) Free x64
Built by: [B]9200[/B].16551.amd64fre.win8_gdr.130306-1502
System Uptime:[B]0 days 17:27:29.307[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]pci.sys[/B]
BugCheck [B]9F, {3, fffffa800cbf5060, fffff88001f6d7f0, fffffa801971c5e0}[/B]
BugCheck Info: [url=http://www.carrona.org/bsodindx.html#0x0000009F]DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)[/url]
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: fffffa800cbf5060, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff88001f6d7f0, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: fffffa801971c5e0, The blocked IRP
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x9F_3_e1i63x64_IMAGE_pci.sys[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3500
CurrentSpeed: [B]3510[/B]
  BIOS Version                  1805
  BIOS Release Date             12/19/2012
  Manufacturer                  System manufacturer
  Product Name                  System Product Name
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```


----------



## pcostanza (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

I have been free of problems for almost a week now and have removed the Ceton device and have been working closely with Ceton to fix the problem. We think we are on our way to a final fix. I hope so.

Thanks to all the help here. I wish I could repay it with helping others but don't feel I am in any way, capable of that so I will just say 'thanks' and that I am grateful to those who give their time here.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: BSOD almost every night*

Glad to help, and no worries about providing repayment. One thing you could do is let us know what you figure out with Ceton to fix your Ceton device related problems. That would be a big help to other users having similar problems with their devices. 

Thanks for keeping us updated. :-}



-----


----------



## pcostanza (Oct 17, 2007)

Update.....I've traded in my USB Ceton tuner and got the PCIe verison and things are working wonderfully well. Ceton IS WORKING ON the problems I've had but at this time, nothing has been finalized and I didn't want to wait. It was kind of them to allow me to trade for the internal version (I already have one in another W8 machine that has worked beautifully).
So, with more than 3 weeks with no problems since I removed the Ceton device, I'm a much happier person.
This thread can be closed if the mods wish and marked SOLVED!

Thanks again for the great help.


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

Did Ceton bother to document those problems online so that Users could quickly and easily get some hint as to what their individual problems are, or did they let all their paying customers spin in the wind, wasting tons of time looking at everything and anything other than the Ceton device?

It goes to what kind of people they are, and that is reflected in the product(s) they produce.


----------



## pcostanza (Oct 17, 2007)

My best info is that only me and one other person was having these problems and only with the USB version AND Windows 8. I can't hate Ceton for this as I think they came thru for me. But I do see your point. They are still asking me for info so at this point I'm led to believe they are still working on it.


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

*Basimpac XT5001*

If they are showing any interest at all it's a good sign they are good folk. Particularly if they are paying attention to the 1st two people, and not the 10th and the 11th.

I had a real problem once with a piece of hardware known as a Basimpac XT5001. It was a special purpose tester used to prove the functionality of KVMCables. There was only ONE PLACE on the whole internet where that hardware was documented, and everyone that owned the thing and had trouble ALL went to that one place.


----------

